# WoW spielen auf neuen Rechner



## rocktboyy (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo buffis ^^

Mein bruder hat mir einen neuen PC bestelt auf grund das er mir meinen alten gekaputt gemacht hat und ich wollte wissen ob er gut für WoW ist 
also der Pc hat
AMD_Phenom-X3-triple-Core Prozessor 8450 mit 2.1 GhZ 
3072 MB-DDR-2-Ram-Arbeitspeicher
500-GB-Sata-Festplatte
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA Geforce 9300GE mit 256 MB speicher

bitte um antwort  und ich weiß das gehört hier nicht rein aber es um WoW ! 

MFG 

Rockyyyy


----------



## Lunaira (5. Januar 2009)

troll? ja ist er. les am besten bei spielen kurz im Handbuch wegen Anforderungen


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2009)

Also die Grafikkarte ist da schon ein bisschen lahm und passt auch nicht unbedingt zur CPU. WoW sollte aber eigentlich noch recht gut laufen.

/report Thread verschieben, wo es hingehört^^


----------



## Pigerigu (5. Januar 2009)

Also das klingt eigentlich alles super. Nur bei der Graffikkarte kanns mit viel addons und alles auf hoch gestellt ein bisschen ruckeln...


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2009)

Lunaira schrieb:


> troll? ja ist er. les am besten bei spielen kurz im Handbuch wegen Anforderungen


Spielst selbst wohl kein WoW oder? Die Anforderungen kannst du knicken. Das stimmt auch bei vielen anderen Spielen nicht, was da drin steht.


----------



## Dabow (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn du noch das Betriebssystem nennen könntest wäre es super ... wenn Vista drauf ist : Kannst WOW vergessen .. mit XP isses okay !


----------



## hanktheknife (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn er schon bluten soll, dann diesen ...
http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/107448/F...lo-PI-3630.html


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Wenn du noch das Betriebssystem nennen könntest wäre es super ... wenn Vista drauf ist : Kannst WOW vergessen .. mit XP isses okay !


Jetzt fangt nicht schon wieder an Vista schlecht zu machen. Insbesondere wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat. WoW läuft auch unter Vista perfekt. Und der Rechner wie oben genannt ist ausreichend auch für Vista. Nur die Grafikkarte passt da nicht so ganz.


----------



## FonKeY (5. Januar 2009)

Lunaira schrieb:


> troll? ja ist er. les am besten bei spielen kurz im Handbuch wegen Anforderungen




darauf kommen nur die wenigsten


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

@TE: Was kostet der PC denn? Toll ist er nicht - aber fuer WoW wird er reichen bzw. sollte WoW gut darauf laufen...


----------



## FonKeY (5. Januar 2009)

der pc reicht locker!!!.....

warum meckern alle wegen vista rum bei meinem freund läuft das ohne probs!!!


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> darauf kommen nur die wenigsten


Wie schon gesagt wenn du nach den Anforderungen gehst die im Handbuch stehen wirst du mit WoW nicht viel Freude haben. Ist eigentlich unspielbar.


----------



## Ollolo (5. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Jetzt fangt nicht schon wieder an Vista schlecht zu machen. Insbesondere wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat. WoW läuft auch unter Vista perfekt. Und der Rechner wie oben genannt ist ausreichend auch für Vista. Nur die Grafikkarte passt da nicht so ganz.




Also ich muss sagen das ich auch Vista hab und eindeutig mehr RAM brauche als unter XP, das hat nix mit den kleinen schönheits fehlern von Vista zu tun, die Fakt sind auch wenn das in einen anderen Threat und in ein anderes Forum gehört ;-)

zum thema: ich schließe mich der Meinung an: ein wenig bessere Grafikkarte und ich empfehle dir 3GB RAM wenn du Vista hast^^

gl hf mtfbwy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (5. Januar 2009)

ICh glaube 800 euro weiß nich ob das mit Bildschirm und so alles dabei ist


----------



## rocktboyy (5. Januar 2009)

ICh glaube 800 euro weiß nich ob das mit Bildschirm und so alles dabei ist


----------



## i_boT (5. Januar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> der pc reicht locker!!!.....
> 
> warum meckern alle wegen vista rum bei meinem freund läuft das ohne probs!!!



weil vista mehr anforderungen brauch.Mit nem guten pc aber np, hab auch vista und alles läuft gut ber hab auch nen guten pc

Pc sollte reichen aber die graka is nich so der bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fleshed (5. Januar 2009)

für 800 euro kriegste was viel besseres

z.B der hier 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/PC-Sy...Komplettsysteme

preis : 589 euro

+ bessere grafikkarte
+ mehr arbeitsspeicher
+ zum deutlich niedrigeren preis 

guck einfahc mal im internet rum da gibt es zu 800 euro neoch deutlich bessere


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_ Klick mich! 


Reicht "sogar" für Crysis =]

Sieht sogar gut aus , und ist deuuuuutlich schneller.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pampam (5. Januar 2009)

i_boT schrieb:


> weil vista mehr anforderungen brauch.Mit nem guten pc aber np, hab auch vista und alles läuft gut ber hab auch nen guten pc
> 
> Pc sollte reichen aber die graka is nich so der bringer
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal irendwo gelesen (und auch selbst schon die Erfahrung gemacht), dass neuere PC's mit vista mehr Leistung bringen, als mit XP.
Allerdings bringen ältere PC's mit XP mehr leistung als mit Vista...


----------



## Mik1 (5. Januar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irendwo gelesen (und auch selbst schon die Erfahrung gemacht), dass neuere PC's mit vista mehr Leistung bringen, als mit XP.
> Allerdings bringen ältere PC's mit XP mehr leistung als mit Vista...



jein!

wenn dann nur wegen den 64 Bit und so... und in manchen fällen auch wegen DX 10... da kann es schon sein, wie z.b. Farcry2 unter Vista sogar mit DX10 schneller läuft als auf DX9

und wenn dann ist es alleine nur wichtig wie man sein System Pflegt... d.h.  Vista und dann noch 100000 progamme im hintergrund = System tot^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Also, ich find den PC mehr als ungeeignet. Den dritten Kern kann Wow nicht nutzen, was übrig bleibt ist eine verdammt lahmarschige Dualcore-CPU.
Und die Graka ist in meinen Augen auch mehr als bescheiden zum zocken. Das ist eine billige Onboard-Lösung, beschnitten bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Zum Glück wurde ja schon einer gepostet.. *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Jo, nur dumm, daß sie den nicht bestellt haben, sondern den kaputten Quadcore


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Hm - schade.. aber schon krass der Unterschied von seinem und "meinem".. von der Leistung und vom Preis.. =]_


----------



## rocktboyy (8. Januar 2009)

^^ also ich hab noch ne alte grafikkarte zuhause wenn ich die dortein bauenen würde würde der PC dann besser für wow laufen??


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2009)

Was hast Du denn fuer eine? Wenn es z.B. eine 8800GTX ist, wird es wahrscheinlich wirklich besser laufen als mit der 9300er....


----------

